# Views on Banks



## Rooster789 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I would like to ask about opinions on quality of service of the various banks in Singapore and if anyone has had problems. 
I am looking for a bank that has good internet banking facilities and saving accounts. Please give a bank a score 1 - 10 so I can gauge your strength of comments.

Regards.


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

I just moved to SG early this year. I recommend OCBC for a local bank. Their internet banking is the best so far compared to other local banks. The other is Standard Chartered and Citibank.


----------



## expatAbroad123 (Nov 16, 2016)

I use Citibank and have zero problems. I'm able to transfer my money between the US and Singapore efficiently as well since I have Citi in the USA.


----------



## whybe (Nov 10, 2016)

The quality of service of the major banks in Singapore are generally very high, so you don't really need to worry about that  I used DBS back when I was living in SG.


----------



## foosing (Jan 27, 2017)

Most banks here in Singapore can easily meet your requirement of internet banking and a saving account. The bank with perhaps the most ATMs in singapore would be DBS / POSB bank (DBS and POSB are the same). So regarding convenience of withdrawing money here in Singapore, I would recommend going for that bank. But nonetheless, ATMs are pretty common everywhere


----------



## ellwz (Feb 3, 2017)

OCBC is pretty robust for SME banking


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

prefer DBS/POSB or Citibank


----------



## petejoo (Feb 14, 2017)

I've also been recommended OCBC Bank. Need to setup company bank account. But apparently you have to do the incorporation first.


----------

